# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 >  برنامه جستجوی دودویی به زبان اسمبلی

## farzad_

با سلام لطفا برنامه جستجوی دودویی به زبان اسمبلی را در صورت امکان برای ما بنویسید و اگه امکان داره توضیح هم بدید با تشکر

----------


## Open-Source

اینجا که پروژه برای کسی نمینویسن. :گیج: 
چون قوانین سایت اجازه نمیده.
اگه اجازه هم میدن کسی این کار رو نمیکرد.

خودت شروع کن به کد نویسی، اگه به مشکل خورده اونوقت بیا مشکلت رو اینجا مطرح کن ، اگه کسی دوست داشت کمکت میکنه.

----------


## farzad_

خوب پس من شروع می کنم و هرجا گیر کردم راهنمایی کنید
si رو برابر اندیس اول di رو برای اندیس آخر مثلا 10 قرار میدم.si رو با di جمع می کنم و تقسیم بر 2 میکنم تا mid   بدست بیاد.با دستور cmp هم مقایسه می کنم عنصر مورد نظر مثلا x را.از این قسمت به بعد لطفا راهنمایی کنید. 
lea si,array
 mov di,si+10
 mov ax,si
 add ax,di
 div 2
 cmp x,[al]

----------

